# Skyfall RDTA



## VapeSnow (2/2/16)

Hi guys

I made a small video clip of this Squonker. I just had to share this brilliant experience I'm getting. Please don't judge my Vid As it is my first and I'm not the video type. 

All the reviews on youtube is bad about this Squonker and i have no idea why???? The reason they are getting air and not juice is because from the beginning you have to fill the tank full so that there can be no air in the tank. FIST SQUONK IS PERFECT. This is working flawlessly. 

Some stuff i left out of the vid is that you can have your airflow from the bottom or top. Its a nice two post design so enough room for a lot of cotton. 

This tank is brilliant quality and IT IS JUST WORKING FOR ME. YOU CAN ALSO USE ANY BF DRIPPER ON IT. 

Sorry if the sound is soft i have a baby in the house sleeping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Nice and to the point. Well done, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Nice video bru, thanks


----------



## zadiac (2/2/16)

It looks a bit bulky. How big is it compared to other tanks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/2/16)

@zadiac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (2/2/16)

Ah, I see. Thanks for posting that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

